# Prior Rockered Split



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Neversummer also has made rockered splits this year. The EVO-R and the Legacy-R have been made. Looks like there is going to be a rockered Summit for next season. That one is the leading contender for my next splitboard atm. The only drawback with rocker is that rockered skis do not climb as well as a regular cambered ski. Which is what you have once you split the board.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Will the Evo R be available in a split?

I'm thinking of getting it in a solid to replace my Gnu RC... so if there is a split available that would be awesome.

I want only 2 boards for my quiver, a split and non-split. No more Freeride, Freestyle, Powder.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Blaho brothers at Neversummer do them custom on a per order base. They are built from the ground up, but you got to place your order. Right now they are doing them for $1400. Which is what I paid for my Summit Split 2 years ago. They also come with everything. Full length skins, interface, and crampons. You can find Bentley Blaho at Splitboard.com or just email Neversummer and they should be able to hook you up. It takes about 6 weeks from when your order is placed until you get the board. 
They do custom graphics, and that sort of thing. So your board can very much be a one of a kind.


----------

